# Coon Hunter Roll Call



## Blue Iron (Apr 30, 2009)

_How many of us are here at Woody's?_


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> _How many of us are here at Woody's?_



My and my Blue Dog Mafia are here from South Ga..........


----------



## chrisero1 (Apr 30, 2009)

On here from North Ga.


----------



## all ticked up (Apr 30, 2009)

im still with ya


----------



## tayjack87 (Apr 30, 2009)

Taylor Jackson, McDonough


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been to the woods but I'm back now!!!!! Dang light broke tonight and had to call it a night..Didnt even get a bark on the only turnout..


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (May 1, 2009)

Dog died I'm outta business, but i'm here!!!!


----------



## yelper43 (May 1, 2009)

IM HERE WITH MY BABY CALF IF THATS WHAT YALL WANT TO CALL HER


----------



## all ticked up (May 1, 2009)

i thought that was a cow in the back of ur truck lol


----------



## thomas gose (May 1, 2009)

Im still around!


----------



## Matt Stephens (May 1, 2009)

right here in the big town of Temple


----------



## locknut (May 1, 2009)

Treed 3 singles last night!


----------



## tatercreek (May 1, 2009)

I'm here clyde. Treed a layup last night, and got on a good running coon, my mojo pup ran and treed some on that one, caught one on the ground tuesday night, that was interesting.


----------



## Tpr 325 (May 1, 2009)

I'm Here with The  Stephens Curs..............


----------



## fishfinder1 (May 1, 2009)

Yep


----------



## DEAD EYE (May 1, 2009)

southern hardtime kennels  mcdonough ga.


----------



## Old Blue21 (May 1, 2009)

Im here but im in habersham county wheres woodys is


----------



## Jubal (May 1, 2009)

Me, these NC hills and a couple troubled redticks...gotta love em!


----------



## bad mojo (May 1, 2009)

Rockin gh farm     coonhounds,horse,s, and hotrods baldwin co.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (May 2, 2009)

Does an old "has been" count?


----------



## savage_15 (May 2, 2009)

im here north ga


----------



## Murphy (May 2, 2009)

Here and going when I can


----------



## Al Medcalf (May 2, 2009)

cur dawgs


----------



## GATREE (May 3, 2009)

still here in north ga about as far north as u can go


----------



## ga logger (May 3, 2009)

man i got to check in more .im late but im here


----------



## tree daddy 7 (May 3, 2009)

Don't forget about me!!!


----------



## jackmelson (May 3, 2009)

im back with black&tans


----------



## Jarred (May 3, 2009)

Count me in with English dogs.


----------



## poolecw (May 3, 2009)

Hunting them blue dogs in NW GA...


----------



## 027181 (May 3, 2009)

curs.... how many of ya are members on coondawgs.com whats your names


----------



## poolecw (May 3, 2009)

027181 said:


> curs.... how many of ya are members on coondawgs.com whats your names



I don't typically go to the coondawgs.com message boards, but I do check out the ukc message boards pretty regularly.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 3, 2009)

027181 said:


> curs.... how many of ya are members on coondawgs.com whats your names


 
Same as here, and ukc as well. Although I don't post much on coondawgs.


----------



## buckshot1 (May 3, 2009)

your redticks here from griffin GA


----------



## adebord30183 (May 3, 2009)

Treein Curs, best of both worlds, checkin on from the North Side!!!


----------



## jackmelson (May 4, 2009)

was a member of coondawgs but got banned for warning people bout a crook in tennesee  go figure that site is a dogtrader  heaven thats my opinion ;


----------



## Blue Iron (May 4, 2009)

jackmelson said:


> was a member of coondawgs but got banned for warning people bout a crook in tennesee go figure that site is a dogtrader heaven thats my opinion ;


 
Gotta know what to look for, you normally get what you pay for. I bought a real nice young hound off a guy on coondawgs last year.


----------



## tayjack87 (May 4, 2009)

I thought you said you hunted blue dogs Blue Iron, so if thats true im trying to figure out how you bought a real nice hound?..... haha jk


----------



## 67chevyjr (May 5, 2009)

Me and my blue dog are here in Harlem, Ga


----------



## barryl (May 6, 2009)

*Coonhunter*

Just found the smallgame page tonight. Proud owner of Blackheart English Coonhounds, going on 30yrs. Barry Franklin


----------



## JTinGA (May 7, 2009)

Brand new coon hunter here, looking for a coon club close to Columbus, GA. Any leads?


----------



## Blue Iron (May 8, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> Brand new coon hunter here, looking for a coon club close to Columbus, GA. Any leads?


 
Theres 1 in Louvale.....


----------



## JTinGA (May 8, 2009)

I will take any info you have on that club.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 8, 2009)

JTinGA said:


> I will take any info you have on that club.


 

GA, Louvale; Hannahatchee CHA 9 mi. south of Cusseta. 9 mi. north of Lumpkin on US Hwy. 27. Turn on Louvale Rd. Club 1/2 mi. on right. Contact Rusty Taylor (229) 314-2327


----------



## bawlingtall (May 9, 2009)

I am her in pickens co. with the BLUES


----------



## Chris G (May 9, 2009)

You know me Clyde and you know I be huntin them COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON dogs partner.


----------



## thomas gose (May 9, 2009)

Chris G said:


> You know me Clyde and you know I be huntin them COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON dogs partner.



where u been hiden chris ive tried to get up with you for a few weeks now.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 10, 2009)

Chris G said:


> You know me Clyde and you know I be huntin them COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON dogs partner.


 
We won't talk about what them cooooon dogs did tonight.....


----------



## all ticked up (May 10, 2009)

alright fellers finished mine out to nite champ last nite pulled it off with 5 min left in the hunt


----------



## cherokeepride741 (May 10, 2009)

*coon dawgs*

Running ole Chaotic katie and tree talking amos almost every nite in middle georgia.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> alright fellers finished mine out to nite champ last nite pulled it off with 5 min left in the hunt


 
Congrats dude, hows he bred?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> alright fellers finished mine out to nite champ last nite pulled it off with 5 min left in the hunt







When ya comin huntin with the Blue Dog Mafia?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 10, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> alright fellers finished mine out to nite champ last nite pulled it off with 5 min left in the hunt


Congrats


----------



## all ticked up (May 11, 2009)

iron he goes back to dark blue delta dash he will be 2 on 6/21/09 it sure is good when u fill out that entry slip ch nitech 'pr' true blue wells's JJ i think i have done something  gettin him nite ch before the age of two try to grand him before he is 3 im gonna get up that way nite rider i want to lay a coon treein on chase and sam so bad i can't sleep at nite ol chase is gonna blow up when he sees me at them hunts now lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 11, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> iron he goes back to dark blue delta dash he will be 2 on 6/21/09 it sure is good when u fill out that entry slip ch nitech 'pr' true blue wells's JJ i think i have done something  gettin him nite ch before the age of two try to grand him before he is 3 im gonna get up that way nite rider i want to lay a coon treein on chase and sam so bad i can't sleep at nite ol chase is gonna blow up when he sees me at them hunts now lol



Come on Ticked I tell ya what you will have your work cut out for ya thats for sure . Sam , Hub and Dixie AKA The Blue Dog Mafia sure has been layin the wood to them rickeys lately....

By this time next year I hope Hub and Dixie will br CH NITECH


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 2, 2009)

Missed the first roll call but signing in now with a kennel full of redbones!


----------



## houndsman (Jun 5, 2009)

i'm present with my b&t mafia all 5 but i've also got to blu ticks and 1 eng.


----------



## holler tree (Jun 6, 2009)

here from blythe with 2 english and a wore out walker


----------



## deramey67 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm here in white co. huntin them dawgs


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Jun 6, 2009)

here in north augusta, i don't have any dogs right now.  i gave them up to come to bible college, but God will them back to me no doubt.  Just two more years of school, always ready to go if invited.


----------



## cobra97 (Jun 6, 2009)

OK, normally don't check in here but I thought it was about Jerry Clower and Marcel. Everytime 'yall post about blue dogs, I think it should be in the Political Forum.


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 10, 2009)

I just got back from my four year old daughters first hunt! trouble tree'd slick as a pealed onion, and knew it, but I couldn't even correct him because Avery was so proud to walk to his tree! This has been one of the best nights of my life and I can't wait to share the pics with you boys!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 10, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> I just got back from my four year old daughters first hunt! trouble tree'd slick as a pealed onion, and knew it, but I couldn't even correct him because Avery was so proud to walk to his tree! This has been one of the best nights of my life and I can't wait to share the pics with you boys!!!!!




Great job .... Makes ya proud to be a papa don't it , but buy that lil girl a Bluetick so she ain't gotta slick tree all her life


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Great job .... Makes ya proud to be a papa don't it , but buy that lil girl a Bluetick so she ain't gotta slick tree all her life



LOL! young trouble is accurate and tells u when he's wrong I just couldn't correct him because avery was so pumped to go to his tree! we'll straighten it out tomorrow night.


----------



## RED DOGS (Jun 10, 2009)

Sawdust kennels is hanging in there


----------



## RABBITRUNNER (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah you can count me with my rasing Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- walkers


----------



## RABBITRUNNER (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah you can count me with my rasing Kane walkers


----------



## SOUTHERN COONDOG (Jun 19, 2009)

dead eye said:


> southern hardtime kennels  mcdonough ga.



dam i didn't know you were out, dead eye.


----------



## deramey67 (Jun 23, 2009)

here in cleveland huntin these mountains huntin walkers and redbones


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jun 29, 2009)

Down here in Dooly Co............... see a few familiar names from the good 'ol days. If you're going right now, you got it bad!!!!! Seems like Fall takes longer and longer to get here!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 29, 2009)

Brad McDaniel said:


> Down here in Dooly Co............... see a few familiar names from the good 'ol days. If you're going right now, you got it bad!!!!! Seems like Fall takes longer and longer to get here!


What? You aint hunting in this weather


----------



## IrishSniper (Jun 29, 2009)

Me and my Redbones and Walkers.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jun 29, 2009)

Brad McDaniel said:


> Down here in Dooly Co............... see a few familiar names from the good 'ol days. If you're going right now, you got it bad!!!!! Seems like Fall takes longer and longer to get here!



That ol gyp on the right in your picture looks awfully Stylish...and I know where there's a pup out of the other that has put it on me a time or 2!


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jun 30, 2009)

Dawg - we are - guess we got it badddd

Gator - 'ol Baldie beat us the other nite - it wasn't pretty, but he sure nuff beat us.


----------



## cherokeepride741 (Jul 7, 2009)

*coon dawg*

Little River swamp rat, still getting down with it, All ticked up in a (walker way)op2: What ya think
(
.


----------

